# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  AJUDA na recolha de água

## Hugo Figueiredo

Caríssimos, venho aqui solicitar a vossa ajuda para recolher água para um aquário.

Eu ainda sou do tempo (isto soa mal :Admirado: ) em que eram apenas 3/4 malucos a utilizar água do mar e outros tantos a dizer que não prestava e que eramos malucos.

Felizmente hoje há muitos mais malucos  :yb677: .

Vou ajudar um amigo meu a montar o aquário dele (um nano de 60litros) e preciso de ir buscar água. Ao que julgo saber agora têm umas bombas maravilha que recolhem a água sem grande esforço (devo ter arranjado umas érnicas à conta de ir buscar água...).

O que pedia ajuda é se alguém com uma dessas maquinetas maravilha, tem disponibilidade para este Sábado ou se em alternativa pode emprestar a referida maquineta para eu ir buscar água.

Pode ser em qualquer lado aqui à volta de Lisboa, embora eu só tenha utilizado água de setúbal e Cabo Raso.

Sab, 2009-12-05 10:270.65Baixa-mar

Sábado de manhã, não me parece mal de todo...
Tem MESMO de ser este Sábado porque ele vai oferecer o aqúario à esposa  :yb624:  e é um surpresa. Ela chega sábado à tarde a casa e aquilo já tem de estar tudo a funcionar!

A ver se coloc mais 2 malucos neste mundo da aquáriofilia salgada! :Olá: 


Alguma alminha caridosa, ou vou ter mesmo que alombar com Jericans lá de baixo?
 :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Viva, mandei MP!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Queria desde já agradecer a resposta e ajuda rápidas do Filipe que se disponibilizou a emprestar-me a bomba!

Bem haja! :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

...as minhas costas agradecem... :Olá:

----------

